

A good story always wins - mcastenfors
http://mcastenfors.com/a-good-story-always-wins/
When you go to a store to buy a bottle of wine, how do you usually pick the wine? Maybe it depends on a certain grape, like Malbec, or maybe you fancy a specific country’s wine? Or maybe it’s even about price? I would argue that the most important attribute is what connects all these facets: a story.
======
jmac2000
Great read. As the world gets more transparent with technology these authentic
stories will spread through social media and best will always rise to the top.

~~~
mcastenfors
Thank you, I am glad you appreciated it!

